# 7.3 starter



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Just a random helpful tidbit in case anyone has trouble with their 7.3 firing when it's cold out. Ours was turning over terribly slow and we couldn't get it started a week back when it was nothing outside. We tow strapped it to our mechanic and they put a new, high speed starter on it. Sounds just like one from a 6.0. Works 10 times better.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And other info? Part number? Name?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not that the 6.0 starters are great. 

I had that with my 6.0 a few years back. Took forever to start. Tried and tested just about everything. Starter died, put a new one in and never had the hard start again. 

Starts even better now. Course, it has 2 less pistons to move. Runs better too. Plows better. No stupid sensors all over the place to go bad. No low pressure oil system, no HPOP. It's all mechanical in fact. 

FWIW, Motorcraft starters now have a 2 year warranty. They are spendy, but I have 2 of them now.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

They probably put a newer SD style starter in it if its an OBS.

But a 7.3 needs that crank speed!

My 7.3 is in need of a starter.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Our 7.3 is hard to start in the cold, replaced batteries in early fall since they were on their way out. Still hard to start in cold if not plugged in, dealer said was two injectors that were sticky causing it. Big $$ to install new injectors so holding off for now and plugging it in at night. Curious if new starter would do the trick


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Use a stancor relay instead of the factory. Replace glow plugs recently? Use only motor craft ones. And if it cranks slowly and drains the batteries quickly I'd try the starter.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes she will drain batteries if cranking for a little. Thought was glow plugs originally but they all checked out according to the dealer (same one who said injectors were bad).


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Try the starter first. If it cranks slow. That's a sure sign.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for reply






Link to a video, purely for sounds, of her not turning over


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

there is nothing wrong with your starter Shade Tree that is spinning over faster than my 02 does when plugged in.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a 3 bolt Remy starter from advance auto, was less then $150 with code and spins fast like a 6.4 & comes with a lifetime warranty. Its a new not reman.

Second- switch to 10w-30 in the winter (diesel rated obviously)

Third- forget the stancor just buy a Fisher/Western round style relay for $10-$15. Same relay with the mounting holes in a different spot but still works fine. 

I never plug the truck in and it fires right up. It did take a few cranks during those multiple below 0 nights we had a few weeks back but never struggled.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah. Def. Not a starter. 

I never had luck with the plow solenoids.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for input. Like I and said was told was sticky injectors, was just hoping that by hearing sounds would be lucky and only be starter.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Shade Tree NJ;1728191 said:


> Thanks for reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our wouldn't even crank that quickly. I would have been happy with that. We had the oil pan let go out plowing and dint know it. Tried in vain to start it but wouldn't since there was no oil...


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

To me, that video is either a bad glow plug system, make sure the relay is working. If the Glow Plug system is working correctly, then you can try injectors. How many miles?

My truck cranks a lot slower than that, my older 7.3. It HATES starting in the cold.

My Dump with a 7.3, cranks that fast, and does the same exact thing. I have a dead glow plug, and bad Injector O Rings.


----------

